# Hi,I'm Denny.Read this everyone with diarrhea.



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

I've made a couple posts so far and have left this advice for a couple people but I want to offer everyone here a tip. This may be redundant but I want to try and help so if this is repetitve then so be it...lol.I'm a 28 yr old male and have had ibs all my life.I was first diagnosed at 16 when I developed what we're all suffering from here: major,bad,urgent,sometimes explosive often dibilitating,even life shattering......DIARRHEA.A few years later after being a prisoner of this condition,I took some advice from an uncle who has Crohn's that really helped me alot.Two words.Protective undergarments. Before you walk away shaking your heads let me share an experience with you. I was 25 and out to dinner for my birthday at an awesome restraunt with two of my best friends,I was being careful about what I ate, small portions and the whole bit, no spices all the stuff we've all heard over and over. I was feeling ok when right in the middle of a conversation guess what....yup....I had mere seconds before what we all live in silent dread of would happen. I quickly excused myself, fanny pack in hand to the men's room and upon getting there found that the only two stalls available were taken. Too bad for me...I had the absolute worst accident that I'd ever had right there.I exploded right into my pants and not just a little bit either. Now about now I'll bet you're feeling really bad for me right? Well guess what?Because I had swallowed my pride earlier that week and purchased some pull up type protective underwear (say diapers and you DIE!...lol)I was able to wait a couple minutes and get into a stall, get this thing off before it leaked (carefully!!!),clean up with some wet wipes (essential! don't forget these!),put on a new one, and of course wait about 15 min for the bathroom to empty out before I threw it away....lol. Disaster averted! Confidence intact! I have good and bad days,and I'm not saying to wear one all the time.I don't (a couple times I wished that I had...lol)and you can't just "go" in them either ( not like anyone would on purpose anyway...lol), they're for those times when you're out, at work,in class and you might have to go bad and might not make it in time,they're for accidents only 'cause after a little while if you've filled 'em up they WILL leak and they don't kill the smell. But if you want to go out,if you have to work,if you just need to take a walk but aren't in complete control of things like we often aren't, you owe it to yourself to suck it up and do this, a little planning goes a long way.Had I not taken my uncle's advise that week then I would probably be a recluse now because it was a HUGE accident my friends and my self confidence may never have recovered.It's not easy to wear one of those things even though noone else can tell, but we have to stay positive, and do what we can to be as active as we can. WE'll still need our meds,we'll still need to know where the bathrooms are,we're still gonna have to go really bad at the worst times, and sometimes we just won't make it,there's no getting around it.If we stay positive and prepared it can make a world of difference in our quality of life.I'm here because I go through it,I'm with you,and truthfully I may not always be this positive. But you high school kids and college students,this is advice worth taking,you full time workers with bosses that don't care if you're sick (or do) same for you.Everyone, mom's ,dad's, men ,women , young or old,be prepared be strong,and try to smile 'cause it helps.Your new friendDenny


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

It's amazing how much we are willing to sacrifice only to avoid crossing that line of what is considered socially "acceptible!"







I'm glad you were able to take that step.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for a most enlightening post, Denny.I have been considering this use and haven't taken the step!My sister has been recommending I try them and I guess she is right.What can it hurt????Welcome and thank you again. /Collie Guess we need this







to wake up and try them! lol


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

I hope for all of you who try it, you find tremendous help - but as much as I do appreciate the idea, my confidence is gone - history, buried, dead.... I can't walk out my door without a severe anxiety attack at the thought of what could happen...I'm in too deep, I know, I just don't know how to get out and sometimes don't care anymore if I do - since they've taken Lotronex away. D**n it I had a life for eight months and felt better than ever in my life before! I worked two jobs, went out on dinner dates - now, I'm in my home 99% of the time and when I go out it's just up the road to the grocery store and my father has to take me...Sorry, you all don't want to hear that. I don't have any outlets as I'm alone most of the time so please forgive my prattle. This is the only place I feel I may at least be half understood so I guess I let it all out here...Sigh.







Lucky you all, huh.


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

You don't have to appologize. This is what it's for.What happened to this magic drug Lotronex, anyway? Why didn they take it off the market if it's so great?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

J-j - never apologize for complaining about IBS on this board! That's half the reason we're here. I sure hope you look around and see if you can find some help. Look around for people who also used Lotronex and had to fall back on some other things after they took it off the market. I can't be specific help here since I have IBS C/D so couldn't use it. But a lot of people have had success with calcium which I figure is an easy non invasive thing to try. As for the anxiety, maybe the hypnosis tapes will help. I'm doing them now knwoing that stress is a major trigger for me. It took me a year after starting to read about them here to get them, but now I'm glad I did. It's too early to say they are working, but I do see results like being able to start making my muscles relax.here's to hoping you find something that will help.nancy


----------



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

I actually took Lotronex for a while too. my Doc up north said that even though it ws just for women that I could try it and see if it worked. It did. for two weeks the D was almost completely gone and then things turned ugly. I was taken off of it after having some bleeding and bad consttipation. My stools looked like they had been baked in the sun and were impossible to pass,I actually had to use an enama and mineral oil just to get things moving again. I didn't learn till later that it had been pulled.What was the deal with it? Was it killing people or something, I never really checked it out.I take donnatol now and it works good but only sometimes.And not at all lately, but I'm used to all this by now so I'm not surprised.And Jj, say anything you want here,you've got to let those feelings out. don't be afraid to speak your mind because we all know what you're going through.At one point I almost took my own life over this,and to be honest i still have to be helped back up time and again.say what you want....we're listening and we care...and we KNOW.Smile.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Dumb question, but I have to ask. What do you do with the undergarment if you've had an accident? How do you dispose of it if you're in a restaurant bathroom or somewhere where there isn't an outdoor garbage pail?I've always worried about this. What if I have an accident (I don't get them much anymore, but I used to. I once had it happen to me in my freshman year of high school.) in a public place? How would I dispose of the soiled underwear/clothing?


----------



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi TT, I know this will sound bad...lol. I keep a fanny pack (or more recently a shaving bag wich my sister lovingly refers to as my MAN PURSE...lol)In it I have two extra pairs of protectors,two small packs of wet wipes,some men's body spray (or booty spray...hehe)and two crumpled plastic grocery store bags. And yes it all fits...lol. I drop the soiled pad into the bag,tie it off,wait for the restroom to clear out and drop it into the trash. It may not be the most sanitary choice,but its really the only thing i know to do







Anyway, the plastic bag keeps things contained so at least there's not a dripping stinky mess for some poor employee to clean up.And I've seen worse things in the trash anyway. hope this helps.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

You could use large ziplock type bags to be even more sanitary. I work in a preschool class at church and this is what we have to use.nancy


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Denny,Which brand of undergarment do you use? My mom used to wear the ones that would crinkle. Do they have the ones that don't make noise under clothing?Thanks.......







Donna


----------



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

I use the Depends type that look like padded underwear, they have a cloth type material around the waist and legs,they don't crinkle and I havent had anyone notice them yet(at least I don't think).You actually pull them on like shorts, and they can be ripped at the sides (they have seams) to get them off. I would suggest that you don't wear them under tight fitting pants because they'll make your butt look kinda square...lol. I wear them under loose fitting dress slacks,carpenter jeans and sweat pants.If you're a lady then a skirt or dress would probably hide them even better.


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

From thongs to depends.....


----------



## JunoCat (May 29, 2000)

Not only have you given good advice, Denny, but you've shown me that a sense of humor is a must when dealing with unpredictable D. Thanks for cheering me up after a few weeks of setbacks!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:I think Denny deserves a medal. I have no problem with wearing something like this when the occasion arises. I wore a huge pad like thing on my wedding day, but had I had an "explosion" typw of attack, you know what I mean, there would have been a BIG problem.As it was, I was such a wreck all day about getting a "D" attack,(I'd have a huge one the week before at work and had to leave in a state)I was deathly ill and threw up when we got home after our reception and slept on the lounge chair with a heating pad all night. Some wedding nite!Had I worn a garment underthing like Denny says I probably would have enjoyed my wedding more. Definitely would have enjoyed my wedding nite more!!!! LOLJ - I hope you might try the Depends and maybe just make some small trips here and there. It's a shame you have become housebound, though I definitely can see how it can happen! I wish you all the best.love and light to all, michele-


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Suggested reading for d-predominant IBS patients, esp. those who hav exhausted all avenues of causal basis for the symptoms:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 Of all the books I have read, and all the docs I have worked with, I recommend these two books esp. for those trying to learn to overcome the symptoms of IBS, with d-predominance or cyclic d& c in particular.These two symptom sets are particularly responsive to an understanding of and management of specific methods of dietary assesssment, coupled where needed with basic stress management methods that can be done on your own.Anyway, the 2 togther represent probably $25. No I am not a book salesman and get nothing from recommending them.







I recommend these to all the doctors, dieticians and other clients we see and to everyone else suffering these same symptoms I suffered for 30 years before achieving remission.These books a together will literally answer every question about the various things that can provoke the symptoms we experience and set forth the various ways of approaching the problem to achieve success.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## Stall Stalker (Mar 4, 1999)

Denny,I was laughing so hard at your "man purse." I too carry a fanny pack my wife calls it, you guessed it, my "Man's Purse."She thought it was hilarious to discover she wasn't the only one that thought that.


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

Very good ideas aimed at living with the symptoms.If you, however, want to prevent these symptoms read on. I suffered for years from the same problems described again and again on these pages.A little over a year ago, a friend suggested I try Immunolin. This is a pill consisiting of Bovine Immunoglobulins with no lactose in it.It also contains cytokines and growth factors.There has been many studies done, including one on children in a third world country, to increase the digestive tract health. It is supposed to increase microvilli surface area in the gut. I am not completely sure how it works, I JUST KNOW IT WORKS ! I went from diarhea to constipation and back and forth. Now I only have brief problems with constipation once in a great while, and NOOOOO diarhea. I am NOT kidding. Please try it for yourself. It is available from several companies. Swanson vitamins and Schiff handles it.


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

Dear Denny and all,I too have swallowed my pride and started to wear a protective undergarment. I'd never leave the house without wearing one. Needless to say, since I've started wearing them, I've never had an accident in public. I believe the peace of mind it gives me is the reason. I used to wear a Walgreen's generic brand that crinkled. Then I tried the pull ups brand that Jewel/Osco sells. Not only are they easy on, easy off, but they don't crinkle at all. No one can tell I'm wearing them--either by sight or sound. There are many worse things we can be suffering from--life threatening diseases like cancer. I also am a firm believer in positive mental attitude. Thanks , Denny, for sharing your ideas with us and also for a good laugh. We MUST keep our sense of humor in this trying time. I wish everyone better days.Maumie


----------



## cajuncrapper (Sep 26, 2001)

I think Maumie hit the nail on the head. If anxiety is a trigger and I'm anxious about having an accident, maybe a "safety net" will decrease the anxiety and lessen the chance of having that accident.I'll have to check these out. Sounds like my kids "Pull-Up" training pants. They are made like briefs, but the sides aren't padded and they tear-away so you can remove them without making a mess.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:You know what, the people that make "Depends" are definitely making money or they would discontinue the product and also there wouldn't so many generic brands.This tells us two things: 1. that a LOT of folks are wearing them. 2. they work.I just bought a pack for my trip to Charleston, SC in a few weeks. They seem okay to me.love, m-


----------



## Shannon21 (Apr 14, 2002)

I am so relieved, i thought i was alone in this battle of where is the washroom and will i find it in time. I have to admit when i went Niagara Falls with my hubby, son and mother who was visiting from England, i wore one of my sons diaper, obviously it didnt fit properly but it did the trick. I was also 6 months pregnant so was wearing big clothes to hide the bulge.My husband only has to say lets go for a drive and i immediately feel my bowels loosen. Am i nuts?


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 14, 2002)

Shannon,I can completely relate with what you said about you feeling your bowels loosen when your husband wants to go for a drive. I feel anxious when he's home on a day off or the weekend because I'm worried he's going to want to go out to "normal people" places, drive around, and it literally makes me feel like I just want to stay in the bathroom on those days! I feel awful about it. I love my husband dearly and he is pretty good at putting up with this "syndrome." But I'd just love to be able to hop on a bike and go riding with him without worrying about D and the stupid bathroom! How can there be so many people like us out there!? It just amazes me that there are so many folks suffering and worrying like I am. Why does that make me feel better?!


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well....I'm not sure what kind of diarrhea you guys experience - but for those of us who have attacks that fill the toilet bowl faster than we can flush, adult undergarments are not a viable option. The volume, yet alone the stench, would not be contained. These undergarments are really designed to protect you from `dribbles'(urine or stool) or at best, a very small bowel movement.They really work best for people who are bed or home bound.


----------



## megottapoopie (Apr 27, 2002)

i got the poops so i cant post a long reply, but i just wanted to let you know i read your post.


----------



## bdb51399 (May 5, 2002)

This is my first post. I have been reading and can't believe how many people feel the same way I do. I have felt so alone. It seemed that of all my friends, no one had the problem. I too have dreaded going anywhere because of the thought I wouldn't be able to get to a bathroom. And I am starting a new job tomorrow and am already scared, wondering if I will be hit with diarrhea.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

Momof4 I can so relate. On days when I know my husband is going to be home I make sure I take Immodium and eat carefully just in case he wants to go somewhere. I hate that I can't just pick up and take off somewhere like a normal person.


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

denny, you really hit the problem right out! i really believe that anxiety has ALOT to do with the dreaded D in our lives! today(i just can't believe that this has happened to me more times than i can count) just after getting to work the D happened with no warning at all. i had to go to the bathroom and trash my underwear and clean up and wear no underwear all day cuz, i just don't want to admit i have a situation that sometimes needs a "male purse". i know, i'm being stupid and putting myself through all the #### just out of(i think) pride. i'm also a really stubborn person and really shouldn't be cuz, there is no rhyme or reason for the happenings in my intestines. i'm not a male but, i don't know what to call the emergency pack as of yet, so bear with me, ok!? you have given me insentive and respect. i feel now that this issue is a real issue, it's not the infintile joke of have dirrheal, you know how some people can laugh at you for going to the bathroom 4 times in an half an hour. i've had that happen to me many times and i just want to beat the "shot" out of them, ya know! i will try these and i believe that they will definately help the anxiety of all of this!


----------



## Shannon21 (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Nancy,I understand what you are saying, but for myself alot of it is in my mind, ( i believe) and knowing i am wearing something just in case eases my mind. Mind you i did it that one time i am sure it won't be the last. Eventually i will have to take a vacation, won't i?


----------



## sbradshw (May 15, 2002)

i'm new here and can totally relate to the idea of wearing depends. i never have but it would be a help to me i'm sure because my problem seems to be triggered by anxiety. if i'm having a bad "d" day i'm paralized with fear at the thought of leaving my house. many times i end up staying home and not needing the bathroom all day. i've missed alot of fun stuff because i've stayed home or even when i've gone out i don't enjoy it because i'm freaking out the whole time over whether or not i'll need the bathroom. i'm having a really bad time right now. afraid even to drive 20 min to work because i'm afraid i won't make it there. and once i'm there and near a bathroom i'm FINE ALL DAY until quitting time. then i freak out again until i make it home. and if i get stuck in traffic more than usual i all but fall apart in my car. i can see where ibs can completely debilitate a person and i'm very afraid that will happen to me. thank god for my understanding husband, family and friends. thanks for listening, it's a confort (somewhat!) to know i'm not alone.


----------



## Bunkysmom (May 17, 2002)

Hi, Denny! I've thought about this a couple of times myself but just could never bring myself to go out and buy them! I was diagnosed at 18 years old - was on meds for a little whiile - but have not taken anything for it for years. Now it's getting much worse - these symptoms can be scary, can't they! This is the first day that I am actually watching my diet - sipping warm peach tea right now! Do you know what we can and cannot eat? I need a diet badly! Do you know what the BRAT diet is? I need some advice. Thanks! Val


----------



## Panacea (May 21, 2002)

Valerie- The BRAT diet is to help bulk up stools (and it usually helps calm the stomach too). It stands for:B - bananasR - rice (plain, white rice)A - applesauce (unsweetened)T - toast (dry)It doesn't seem very appetizing, but I have found it helpful from time to time. It's not a permanent diet though - you should only use it occasionally.


----------



## richard_s (Jul 28, 2002)

When you travel there is stress. Stress makes my guts worse. Worse guts cause discomfort and worry. Worry causes stress… and so on. Remember that time you had to sit on the runway for 90 minutes in a snowstorm waiting for clearance…I broke the cycle of worry -> stress -> worry by making sure that I take proper precautions.I make sure that I have time to get up early and breakfast and then get to the restroom and empty out as much as I can.Stay off coffee – seems to make things worse for me.I always travel – especially flying – wearing a diaper (or nappy as we say here) In my shoulder bag I carry a similar lot to that described by cogie 1.	Tena Maxi Slip disposable nappies (European brand)2.	Plastic pants3.	Undies in case the destination is IBS friendly4.	Wet wipes5.	Disposal bags6.	Tissues7.	Spare pants( or trousers as we say here ) Elastic waist & thin silk so not much volumeSince travelling like this my accident frequency has gone down by 90%I have never had confidence in the ‘pull up’ style protection – last time I messed on a plane some leaked out from the nappy - thus the Plastic pants now. Perhaps ‘pull ups’ would be OK with plastic pants.Last year I flew about 150,000 miles in reasonable contentment !Hope this helps


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

shannon 210 and momof4 I feel exactly like you. I could be feeling great, but as soon as someone says lets go out, I start to get cramps. There are have been many times that I've decided to stay at home only to have all the symptoms go away. Maybe I should try disposable undergarments, so I don't feel so anxious on long trips. Thank god i can deal with short distances like the mall, grocery store or my school most of the time.


----------

